# Front entry way



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I refinished the oak floors in this place about 2 years ago. We left the floors as were by the front door, knowing it would get tile. Well, it's tile time.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Very nice. Looks like the vac attachment really works on that rig. Don't see any sawdust.

How are you going to handle the radius transition?


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

They were the "teaser" pics


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Paulie said:


> Very nice. Looks like the vac attachment really works on that rig. Don't see any sawdust.
> 
> How are you going to handle the radius transition?


When the base is up like that, it will kick the chips out some.

I will tape a piece of cardboard on the side the chips want to shoot out and that will help get almost all the mess.

I am making a 2 1/2" wide curved piece of cherry to transition to the tile.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> When the base is up like that, it will kick the chips out some.
> 
> I will tape a piece of cardboard on the side the chips want to shoot out and that will help get almost all the mess.
> 
> I am making a *2 1/2" wide curved piece of cherry* to transition to the tile.


Nice, going to cut it on that band saw? :clap:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Paulie said:


> Nice, going to cut it on that band saw? :clap:


Well yeah.:laughing:

I cut those templates real quick with the band saw and then screwed them together and tuned them up on my edge sander. 

Got to throw some custom work into the project.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

is there a reason you used OSB for the template instead of something smoother like some type of hardboard?

I would think a rogue chip in the OSB might push the router in an unwanted direction.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It was what I had laying around?:whistling

I didn't feel like buying a sheet of 1/2" mdf. 

It worked just fine, I used the smooth side.:laughing:


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't wait to see progress pics.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks sweet Darcy! I can't wait to see some more pics. Any time I have used a router on hardwood, which I have only really done once:laughing: 

I cringe waiting to hit a staple or nail. I'm sure you hit some, does the bit just chew right through them?


Dave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> Looks sweet Darcy! I can't wait to see some more pics. Any time I have used a router on hardwood, which I have only really done once:laughing:
> 
> I cringe waiting to hit a staple or nail. I'm sure you hit some, does the bit just chew right through them?
> 
> ...



I took a bunch of light passes, so I could look for nails.

I should have bought a lotto ticket, there was not one nail where I routed it out.:clap:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

nice curves. i was cutting some arches tuesday with a router.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I took a bunch of light passes, so I could look for nails.
> 
> I should have bought a lotto ticket, there was not one nail where I routed it out.:clap:


O ok thats a good idea on making a bunch of passes. Man you are lucky :laughing: 



Dave


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice lookin work Darcy.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Very nice! Love the setup! Also am looking forward to progress pics.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Laid my full tiles, went and picked up my rough sawn Cherry, went and retrieved my tile saw, went back and did all my cuts except for the radius and closet. 

Cherry is faced on one side, edge joined and in clamps. Customer now wants a cherry diffuser made for the heat duct. Fine, I like money.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:blink:when i first met you on here i had no idea you were this good


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> :blink:when i first met you on here i had no idea you were this good


The sun shines on every dog's ass.:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Your blurry pics are messing with my new glasses. Did you have the base and shoe installed _before_ tiling?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Your blurry pics are messing with my new glasses. Did you have the base and shoe installed before tiling?


All the base and doors were set on top of the hardwood floors. New base boards, interior doors and casings are the next project after this is down. I didn't feel like pulling it down yet.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice work :thumbsup:great pics


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Blame my iPhone on the pictures.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> All the base and doors were set on top of the hardwood floors. New base boards, interior doors and casings are the next project after this is down. I didn't feel like pulling it down yet.


Ah. You are a brave man. I have seen so many wavy base/shoe installs, I don't think I'd have the berries to try that without removing them.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Blame my iPhone on the pictures.


I was blaming my new bifocals but OK....stupid iPhones.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The whole house will get new base boards and shoe moulding.

He just picked out the casing and base today too.

There is not much light in that space, maybe that is why the pictures look crappy.

The one's of the porch i took with my phone looked pretty good.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> There is not much light in that space, maybe that is why the pictures look crappy.
> 
> The one's of the porch i took with my phone looked pretty good.


Did Apple make fanboys buy 3 versions of the phone before they finally decided to add a flash?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Did Apple make fanboys buy 3 versions of the phone before they finally decided to add a flash?


I don't know, the phone is ok, I just hate AT&T.

Next time I will shine the flashlight.:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Nice work :thumbsup:great pics


Ok sorry about the pics thing, I was trying to be sincere. Any pic is better than no pic. I suck at pics but I do it anyway. I take them on the lowest resolution because I don't know how to post bigger files:whistling lo-tech I am. Anyway nice entry way you've got going there, will the grout be dark or lighter to go with the wood floor?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Dark grout. I am sending him to pick the color from the place I get my grout from.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

angus242 said:


> Your blurry pics are messing with my new glasses. Did you have the base and shoe installed _before_ tiling?




:nerd:..:nerd: :laughing:nerd:whistling


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks great Warner, can't wait to see the finished product. The pics look fine to me, but maybe you should talk to Festool about making a camera :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Hopefully it won't be black grout. I've learned to hate black grout. 

Looks good tho. 

Let me guess, Festool tile saw?

Why don't you get yourself a Festool camera?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Can I brag about the tile and brick work. Using 253, and spectralock.. And 317 mud from laticrete.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Holy thread jack!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> Holy thread jack!


WoW that's what I was thinking:jester:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I had some issues last week with my 3 phase supply in the shop, but I was able to get back today and install the cherry strip and get the last of the tile cut. Tomorrow I will set the last of the tile and sand the cherry strip flush with the oak floor.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I had some issues last week with my 3 phase supply in the shop, but I was able to get back today and install the cherry strip and get the last of the tile cut. Tomorrow I will set the last of the tile and sand the cherry strip flush with the oak floor.


Looks great. Nice clean job. :thumbup:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Very nice Darcy!:thumbup:



Dave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Set last tile, sanded cherry flush to to oak floors, cleaned and put a coat of bona seal on the wood. 

Customer picked up his urethane grout today. Top coat wood tomorrow, grout and go pick up new casings and base boards for the rest of the room.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Tomorrow I will set the last of the tile and sand the cherry strip flush with the oak floor.





WarnerConstInc. said:


> Set last tile, sanded cherry flush to to oak floors, cleaned and put a coat of bona seal on the wood.


Why does it look as though you sanded the _oak_ down to be flush with the cherry?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks good tile work but not likein the sandied line on curve radius wood floor.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Why does it look as though you sanded the _oak_ down to be flush with the cherry?


I had to kiss the oak to make it nice and flat.

It has one coat of the sealer. I still have to screen between coats and put on at least two more top coats. I believe I said that already.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

skillman said:


> Looks good tile work but not likein the sandied line on curve radius wood floor.


Needs two to three coats of Bona mega on it yet. Just got the bona seal on it. Does anyone read?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Needs two to three coats of Bona mega on it yet. Just got the bona seal on it. Does anyone read?


Okay sorry.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Does anyone read?


Jeeze, don't have a cow, man. :laughing:

I freely admit that I lack experience with that sort of finishing, so don't have a real idea of how it's going to look when all is said and done. It's just that those pics at that stage look alarmingly different from the work you normally post. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

skillman said:


> Looks good tile work but not likein the sandied line on curve radius wood floor.





skillman said:


> Okay sorry.:thumbsup:


It will disappear when I am done. I might have to get my buffing pad out for my Rotex to finish the blend off. 

I did the oak floors 2 years ago with bona seal and then 3 coats of bona mega, with a screen between coats.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Jeeze, don't have a cow, man. :laughing:
> 
> I freely admit that I lack experience with that sort of finishing, so don't have a real idea of how it's going to look when all is said and done. It's just that those pics at that stage look alarmingly different from the work you normally post. :thumbsup:


Then you should know I gots mores to do's.:laughing:

I can put all 3 coats on tomorrow, about 90 minutes between coats.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks great! Can't wait to see the finished floor and how it blends. Would make a great video from start to finish.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I got the floor finish blended pretty well. The oak is a little lighter right around the cherry strip, but after a phone call to Bona, I realized that water based floor finishes are a real pia to blend in. I was assured the new blend will darken up a little as time goes by. 

Grouted with Trucolor by Bostik in storm gray. 

I shall start the trim work in the room now. 

I will get some better pictures for bifocal Angus when I go back later today and clean up my mess.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I will get some better pictures for bifocal Angus when I go back later today and clean up my mess.


As I'm trying to figure out the tilt angle of the goggles to read this....:laughing::nerd:


----------

